# 

## marsik32

Witam. Przyszedł czas na poszukiwanie wideodomofonu. Nie szukam najtańszego rozwiązania a możliwie funkcjonalnego z przydatnymi opcjami. Dodam jeszcze że ma być dwu mieszkaniowy i w jednym mieszkaniu maja byc dwie słuchawki.

----------


## tomekll

Ja Ci polecam firmę MODEROWANO. Kupowałem u nich pół roku temu domofon na 2 mieszkania i nnie dość, że cena była przystępna, to naprawdę sprawdza się super. Możesz popatrzeć sobie też na odpowiedniki na allegro, może znajdziesz coś lepszego, ale ja szczerze mówiąc nie zdołałem.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Czy ktoś użytkuje wideodomofon firmy Orno? Jakieś spostrzeżenia?

----------


## vascode

omijać szeroko... coby sprzedawca nie mówił ;p

----------


## Tomaszs131

> omijać szeroko... coby sprzedawca nie mówił ;p


A coś więcej...?

----------


## vascode

po prostu niefajny sprzęt.....

----------


## Tomaszs131

> po prostu niefajny sprzęt.....


W jednym ze sklepów wybito mi go z głowy, co potwierdzałoby Twoja opinie. 
Dzięki.

----------


## agraf

A może coś z Zamel-a ? Mozę ktoś używa i coś wie ?

----------


## sandrao

macie jakieś konkretne propozycje/modele wideodomofonu do domku jednorodzinnego? w przystępnej cenie?

----------


## vascode

> macie jakieś konkretne propozycje/modele wideodomofonu do domku jednorodzinnego? w przystępnej cenie?



z rok temu montowałem u Klienta chyba ten model:
http://legrand-sklep.pl/369210
problemów nie było, Klient nie dzwoni więc chyba działa ;p
ale zaznaczam: towar był Klienta ja to tylko montowałem, wrażenie ogólnie dobre ale nic więcej o nim nie mogę powiedzieć... no tyle tylko ze jest tani ;p

----------


## iF-Jimi

Ostatnio testujemy Derso smart. Dwa zainstalowaliśmy u klienta jeden mamy w firmie. Jakościowo bardzo fajny, kamera dobrej jakości, wsparcie dla SiP. Nie wiem jak to będzie działało po czasie bo to nowość. Z innych modeli (konkretnie C3) jeden nam się po czasie rozszczelnił u klienta ale to jest ewidentnie inny producent. Derso to taki Polski "producent" wideofonów który sprowadza chińczyki i sprzedaje pod swoją marką, jak zresztą 90% "producentów". Czasem lepszy chińczyk, czasem gorszy. Nowy "smart" wstępnie sprawia bardzo pozytywne wrażenie. 

Jakiś czas temu dostaliśmy też do testów tańszego chińczyka SafeAutomation i same urządzenie było OK, ale aplikacja ewidentnie jeszcze niedopracowana. Jest duża szansa że już jest w porządku.  

Dwa powyższe to takie fajne z niższej półki cenowej. Jeśli nie chcesz ryzykować i mieć pewność że kupisz coś rzeczywiście dobrego to kup Mobotix lub ABB.

----------


## leszekwolski

Ja natomiast miałem styczność z produktami firm 2N konkretnie model helios oraz Urmet.

2N to kompletny i bezproblemowy wideodomofon. Obsługuje SIP, mjpeg itp  ale w związku z tym cenę też ma odpowiednio wyższa. Do inteligentnych do8mow jak znalazł. Fajnie wypada również z tytułu swojej modułowści - można w każdej chwili dokupić np czytnik rfid czy szyfrator i działa pług&play.

Urmet ma wiele ciekawych rozwiązań i kilka z nich montowaliśmy np micra . Najlepiej zadzwonić na ich infolinię i określić swoje potrzeby a oni dobiorą coś odpowiedniego i całkiem fajnego cenowo.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Ja natomiast miałem styczność z produktami firm 2N konkretnie model helios oraz Urmet.


Owszem to dobry sprzęt. Kiedyś przeszkadzała mi u nich zła jakość kamery, ale widzę że już się poprawili.

----------


## MD.

Nexwell wypuścił swój domofon ale cena trochę zaporowa

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Nexwell wypuścił swój domofon ale cena trochę zaporowa


Masz rację, również się poddałem.
Kupiłem Vidos-a, tańszy ale jakością pewnie ustępuje temu pierwszemu.

----------


## leszekwolski

Z ciekawości czy ktoś kwestie wideodomofonu rozwiązywał jako połączenie domofonu i kamery IP.  Jestem niestety zmuszony wykonać tak jedną instalację i zastanawiam się nad wyborem kamery. Klient wybrał sobie domofon z firmy urmet i teraz muszę do tego dobrać kamerę IP. Będzie ona zamontowana na metalowym słupku bezpośrednio nad domofonem lub na kolejnym słupku z furtki (1m od domofonu).  Czy sugerujecie jakąs mikrokamerę typu Pinhole czy może lepiej coś tubowego na słupek?

----------


## donkichotdon

A jakie warunki oświetleniowe?

----------


## leszekwolski

Nocne-pod mocną miejską latarnią. W ciągu dnia- oświetlone naturalnie miejsce.

----------


## donkichotdon

Z bliska kamera z doświetlaczem może prześwietlać obiekt, zaś brak doświetlacza może skutkować słabą widocznością twarzy. ( cień) Idealne rozwiązanie to lampka zapalająca się nad furtką wraz z naciśnięciem dzwonka domofonu i kamera z wyłaczonym/odciętym IR.

----------


## PaGo77

Dobry wieczór wszystkim.

Proszę o poradę na temat zakupu wideodomofonu kablowego z obsługą 8 mieszkań. Jakiej firmy wybrać? Na co zwrócić uwag przy wyborze oferty? Czy bez problemu można go podłączyć samodzielnie, czy lepiej zostawić to specjalistom?

Proszę o propozycje, uwagi i opinie. Dziękuje.

Pozdrawiam
Paweł

----------


## PaGo77

Pomoże ktoś?

----------


## Janjanek

Interesował się może ktoś tym:
https://pl.aliexpress.com/item/HD-Ca...OrigTitle=true

Wygląda na to samo co SAFE S06 tyle, że ponad połowe taniej...

----------


## vascode

> Dobry wieczór wszystkim.
> 
> Proszę o poradę na temat zakupu wideodomofonu kablowego z obsługą 8 mieszkań. Jakiej firmy wybrać? Na co zwrócić uwag przy wyborze oferty? Czy bez problemu można go podłączyć samodzielnie, czy lepiej zostawić to specjalistom?
> 
> Proszę o propozycje, uwagi i opinie. Dziękuje.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Paweł


URMET albo ACO....

----------


## pol102

Ewentualnie Euratech bo mają całkiem niezłej jakości sprzęt, a ceny średnie.

----------


## cob_ra

Podepnę się pod temat, w planach mam montaż wideodomofonu, wstępnie rozważałem dahue VTKB-VTO2000A-VTH1550CH. Ktoś ma opinie na ten temat?

----------


## ab7235

> URMET albo ACO....


Co do Urmet to zalecam ostrożność. Moje doświadczenie jest bowiem następujące. Kupiłem videodomofon z dodatkowym monitorem i z obsługą breloków zbliżeniowych. Zestaw działał przyzwoicie, choć zdarzało się, że się zawiesił, sprzęgał (dopóki ostro nie pokombinowałem z konfiguracją) lub przyciski nie reagowały na dotyk. Radość z użytkowania co najwyżej umiarkowana. 
Dodatkowo, czytnik breloków przestał działać po niespełna dwóch latach, został naprawiony w ramach gwarancji, choć trochę z tym zachodu było (mała responsywność przedstawiciela na maile, długi czas oczekiwania na naprawę). W związku z tym, kiedy czytnik ponownie padł rok później, odpuściłem sobie jego naprawianie, bo za dużo zachodu (mimo, że mieszkam mniej niż 15 km od przedstawiciela na Polskę) względem korzyści. Po niespełna 4 latach od zakupu padł zasilacz. U przedstawiciela dowiedziałem się, że zasilacza już nie produkują, a zamiennika raczej nie ma. Raczej, bo nie byli w stanie tego od razu stwierdzić. Na ten moment zestaw za ponad 3k był do wyrzucenia. Po kilkukrotnym dopytywaniu, zaproponowano mi zamiennik zasilacza, za "drobne" 600 pln brutto. W efekcie tego, postanowiłem moją przygodę z Urmetem zakończyć.

----------


## azarach

Potwierdzam 
Omijać firmę ORNO  !!
Już 4 razy wysyłałem na reklamacje wideo domofon. Za każdym razem wraca ,że jest sprawny.
Ostatnio nawet mi powiedzieli że go nie otwierali a za szybką monitora był syf  :wink: )
domofon dział średni 2 tygodnie i pada. Próbowali już mi wmówić że to instalacja i takie tam.
Nie kupować odradzam stanowczo.
Mój już po gwarancji i znów padł  :wink: ))) 
Jestem na etapie szukania innego  :wink: )

Zastanawiam się na zakupem z chin   :wink:  ciekawe co przyjdzie  :wink:

----------


## paweldoradca

> Potwierdzam 
> Omijać firmę ORNO  !!
> Już 4 razy wysyłałem na reklamacje wideo domofon. Za każdym razem wraca ,że jest sprawny.
> Ostatnio nawet mi powiedzieli że go nie otwierali a za szybką monitora był syf )
> domofon dział średni 2 tygodnie i pada. Próbowali już mi wmówić że to instalacja i takie tam.
> Nie kupować odradzam stanowczo.
> Mój już po gwarancji i znów padł ))) 
> Jestem na etapie szukania innego )
> 
> Zastanawiam się na zakupem z chin   ciekawe co przyjdzie


Ja mogę polecić nowoczesne domofony IP firmy HIKVISION.
Można zbudować system z wykorzystaniem najnowszych elementów 
opis systemu i konfiguracja dostępna jest pod linkiem
 :spam:

----------


## Lew2

> Ja mogę polecić nowoczesne domofony IP firmy HIKVISION.
> Można zbudować system z wykorzystaniem najnowszych elementów 
> opis systemu i konfiguracja dostępna jest pod linkiem


Poszukuję wideodomofonu (videodomofon) IP, który przesyła obraz i dźwięk po sieci LAN. Chcę wyświetlać obraz na komputerze/komórce z Androidem. Nie chcę i nie potrzebuję żadnego panelu na ścianie. Tylko wyświetlacz na dowolnym ekranie podłączonym do sieci LAN (TV, komputer z Windows, Android). 
Jakiej firmy rozwiązanie? Co mam kupić, aby mieć takie rozwiązanie?

----------


## CityMatic

5tech

----------


## Lew2

> 5tech


Właśnie rozeznałem ofertę 5tech. Dla mnie nie spełnia wymagań.
1) Transmisja analogowa, a nie IP
2) Układ zamknięty - tylko ich rozwiązania
3) Sterowanie tylko dwoma urządzeniami: np. jedna brama i jedna furtka
4) Panel (monitor) obowiązkowy, który jest jednocześnie sterowaniem systemem.

Ktoś ma jakieś propozycje innych producentów?

----------


## Robinson74

To jakie polecacie na dzień dzisiejszy wideodomofony IP dobrej firmy?

----------


## Lew2

Znalazłem coś takiego jak firma HatPol produkty Safe IP https://safeautomation.pl/category/kontrola-dostepu/ https://hatpol.pl/wideodomofony-safe-ip-voip-c-31.html. Nie wiem czy dobre, czy złe. Wstępnie wygląda, że spełniają podstawowe wymagania: transmisja po IP, zapis na moich dyskach, nie trzeba kupować ich panelu, itp.
Ktoś ma doświadczenie z tymi produktami?

----------


## Rec

Lew2 napisał:



> Ktoś ma doświadczenie z tymi produktami?


Mam wcześniejszą wersję S03P ponad 4 lata i nie miałem jak do tej pory problemów. Steruję nim bramę przesuwną oraz 2 furtki choć nie wykorzystuję wszystkich dostępnych opcji. Udało się zintegrować go z centralką Fibaro i działa fajnie. Rozmowy prowadzę sporadycznie chyba, że jestem poza domem to z listonoszem i kurierem otwierając zdalnie furtkę ( i prosząc o zamknięcie) a najczęściej podgląd kto dzwoni i otwieranie furtki lub bramy. Można też ustawić opcję wykrywania ruchu przed furtką ale nie próbowałem bo mam inne kamery. Z aplikacji mobilnej można włączyć mikrofon i posłuchać otoczenia. Opóźnienie ok. 2-3 s. Aplikacje na telefon, pod win i dostęp przez przeglądarkę,przez SIP, modbus i NFC ( nie sprawdzałem), rejestr zdarzeń, błędów itp. Nie bardzo mogę porównać z innymi ale polecam ze względu na to, że działa bez awarii kilka lat. Problemy są jedynie z bramą jak wyłączą prąd trzeba otwierać ręcznie ale zdarzyło się ze 3 razy.

----------


## giman

> 5tech


A mnie zwykły, tradycyjny wystarczy.
Pytanie czy 5tech, eura-tech, inny?

----------


## gnago

Z podłączeniem pod jakiś kanał w TV jeśli mogę sugerować. Wygoda niesamowita, nie trzeba z fotela ... podrywać

----------


## giman

Pod kanał TV to może nie bo by mi to nic nie ułatwiło, ale spiąć to z telefonem to już zrobię (opcja już występująca w zestawach do tysiaka, więc dla mnie ok).

----------


## killer500

Co powiecie o tym zestawie ?
https://ivel.pl/p14577,wideodomofon-...-dc-white.html

----------


## giman

A mnie się taki upatrzył (https://ivel.pl/p11785,vdp-40a3-feni...ofon-eura.html) jest relatywnie tani i ma wszytko co potrzebuję.
Nie znam tylko tej firmy i nie wiem co warta. Ma ktoś coś z tej firmy?

----------


## giman

To jakie macie domofony, czy sprawdzają się, są niezawodne, polecacie?

5tech, Eura, Zamel, Vidos, Hikvision, .....

Tanie a dobre tzn. jakie ?

----------


## mistalova

Hikvision.

----------


## giman

> Hikvision.


Najlepszy z wymienionych przeze mnie czy w ogóle jeden z lepszych? Masz, używasz jakie wrażenia?
Rzuciłem okiem na oferte i dla mojego zastosowania ciekawie wygląda - DS-KIS703-P

----------


## mistalova

Instaluję sprzęt m.in. Hikvisiona. Zarówno te tanie, jak i te najwyższe modele.
Przyznaję, że zaskakuje mnie ta firma, bo cenowo jest tania a jakościowo niewiele odstaje od najlepszych. Nie psuje się, nie zawiesza, łatwa w obsłudze jak i programowaniu.

Ps model, który wymieniłeś nie jest w tej chwili dostępny. Przynajmniej oficjalnie, bo z chin na pewno można go ściągnąć. I ma bajer, który wszystkich klientów ostatnio "kręci" - zdalny dostęp na smartfonie/tablecie itp. Oczywiście nie trzeba mieć nawet stałego IP, bo wszystko idzie po chmurze (jak chyba wszystkie urządzenia IOT :wink:

----------


## giman

Ten model wpisany w google "wyskakuje" w kilku sklepach jako dostępny, gotowy do wysyłki (natychmiast, w 2 dni, ...).

Tak ten dostęp na smartfona faktycznie mnie kręci, pod warunkiem, że całość jest do 1k PLN i wszystko jest wbudowane w monitor.

Skoro zawodowo się tym zajmujesz to może z praktyki klientów możesz doradzić jakiś konkretny model albo jakie jeszcze firmy oprócz Hikvision?
Wszystko na jednym zasilaczu żeby było i panel zewnętrzny jak i rygiel zasilany z monitora. Otwierać też musi bramę (obsługa 2 wejść).

----------


## mistalova

Jeżeli szukasz czegoś taniego i masz możliwość kupić DS-KIS703-P do tysiąca to możesz go brać. Współpracuje z firmową chmurą więc wszystkie apki mobilne jak i pod windowsa działają, może też obsłużyć niezależne dwa urządzenia (np. brama i furtka).
Ale teraz mała kwestia - nie robi się zasilania elektrozaczepu bezpośrednio z domofonu - tzn. da się tak zrobić, ale to "januszowanie". Punkty zasilania powinny być dwa - jeden w słu[ie ogrodzenia (kaseta+rygiel) a drugi w domu (monitor). No chyba, że to przewidziałeś i masz pociągnięty dodatkowo jakiś przewód do zasilania o lepszej jakości niż zwykły YTDY.
Co do bramy, to sterowanie można podłączyć bezpośrednio od kasety pod centrale od siłowników.

----------


## giman

To nie januszowanie tylko konieczność lub brak wiedzy.
A w sumie dlaczego nie, jeśli elektrozaczep niskonapięciowy i prądu wystarczy?

Jeśli elektrozaczep miałbym zasilić osobno to w sumie byłaby możliwość, co prawda nie mam osobnego kabla do tego poprowadzonego, ale nieopodal jest automat bramy, który zawsze ma jakies wolne 24V "dla akcesoriów". Ale czy to nie byłoby już "szycie" i "druciarstwo"?

Schemat tego DS-KIS703-P też wygląda jakby _wszystko szło_ od monitora.

Ale dobrze, że rozpocząłem tę dyskusję przed zakupem na jej koniec będę świadomy, dzięki  :smile: 

PS
Co do przewidzenia to na tamtym etapie nic nie przewidziałem, a mój elektryk też nad tym się nie zmóżdżał. Między domem (miejsce na monitor) a słupkiem mam tylko skrętkę zewnętrzną (żel) 2x4x0,5mm2

W sumie te 8 żył (albo 4 jak wykorzystam 2za1, bo cienkie) to moze wystarczą żeby puścć niezależne zasilanie - to przy wyborze domofotu "2-żyłowego".

Po chwilowym googlaniu dodano:
W tym zestawie faktycznie wszystko ma osobne zasilanie, nie zwróciłem uwagi - schemat DS-KIS703-P

----------


## mistalova

Są zestawy w których faktycznie wystarczy dać zasilanie pod monitor a z niego czterema przewodami wychodzisz do kasety a z niej pod rygiel, chyba nawet jest to najczęstsze rozwiązanie w najtańszych zestawach, ale nie polecę Ci takiego bo nie chcę mieć Cię na sumieniu  :smile:  

W Twoim przypadku zaryzykowałbym i puścił zasilanie po skrętce, wtedy ten zestaw 703 dałoby radę zamontować.
Ale tak jak pisałem, jestem zwolennikiem oddzielnego zasilania - teoretycznie natężenia prądu płynącego przez rygiel nie są jakieś bardzo duże (w praktyce 15 do 2 A) ale mimo wszystko jest to spore obciążenie dla zestawu - widziałem przypadki, gdy przy zwolnieniu rygla obraz się rwał a nawet wyłączał się domofon.

Ps. do domofonu skrętke można dać dodatkowo (gdy np. chcesz wszystko podłaczyć LANem), ale standardowo do takich instalacji daję się przewód typu YTDY.

----------


## giman

> Ps. do domofonu skrętke można dać dodatkowo (gdy np. chcesz wszystko podłaczyć LANem), ale standardowo do takich instalacji daję się przewód typu YTDY.


Teraz to wiem. W zamierzchłych czasach budowy niestety w ogóle o tym nie myślałem. A mój elektryk ... hmm poważniejszych rzeczy mi nie przemyślał;/

Co do tego zasilania to ten rysunek dla '703' jak dla mnie jest nieczytelny (oznaczone 3 zasilania), bo zasialnie rygla jest jednak także przewidziane w panelu zewnętrznym jest tam osobno wyprowadzone "12 V/1 A output, lock power"

Widzę, ze czeka mnie jeszcze jeden lub dwa wieczory z dogłębnym wczytywaniem się w temat i wtedy może pojmę i coś rozrysuję w mojej sytuacji i wrócę z pytaniami. Dzięki  :smile:

----------


## giman

Chyba sobie daruje przekierowanie na smartfona i w myśl zasady - tanio i wystarczająco - nabędę - DS-KIS101-P/Surface

----------

